# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Her şey Seninle Başlar

## iputisamo

GEüMİşİ OLMAYAN ADAM OLMAK YA DA ATATüRKğTEN üZKüKğE YAşAM DERSİ?! 

"Mümin Sekman"ğHER şEY SENİNLE BAşLAR / KİşİSEL KURTULUş SAVAşINIZI BAşLATINğ başlıklı kitabında, çarpıcı bir analiz var.

Bizden biri?!

Bundan birkaç gün önce ğkişisel gelişim uzmanığ sevgili dostum Mümin Sekmanğın yeni bir kitabı yayınlandı.

Turgut üzakmanğın ğşu üılgın Türklerğinden sonra, gençliğin yeni tutkusu/kılavuzu olacağına inandığım bu eser, Alfa Yayınları arasında piyasaya çıktı.

Sekmanğın ğHER şEY SENİNLE BAşLAR / KİşİSEL KURTULUş SAVAşINIZI BAşLATINğ başlıklı kitabında, çarpıcı bir analiz var.

Kitabın ğHayatı üaresizliklerle Dolu Bir Adamın üyküsüdür!ğ başlıklı bölümünden aynen yansıtıyorum:

7 yaşındayken babasını kaybetti ve yetim kaldı. Yalnız ve içine kapanık biri olarak yaşamaya, oradan oraya sürüklenmeye başladı. 

8 yaşında okuldan alındı ve köyde yaşadı. Zamanını tarlalarda kargaları kovalamakla geçirdi. 

10 yaşında yüzü kanlar içinde kalacak şekilde, yeni okulundaki hocasından dayak yedi. Ailesi onu okuldan aldı. Sinirden ve korkudan üç gün evinden çıkamadı.

17 yaşında hayalindeki okulun istediği bölümü için gerekli not ortalamasını tutturamadı. 

24 yaşında tutuklandı, günlerce sorguya çekildi ve 2 ay tek başına bir hücrede hapis yattı.

25 yaşında sürgüne gönderildi.

27 yaşında kendisinden bir yaş büyük meslektaşı, kendisinin de üyesi bulunduğu derneğin çalışmaları ile kahraman ilan edilirken, kendisi hiç önemsenmiyordu. Doğduğu şehrin merkezinde rakibi törenlerle karşılanırken, o kalabalık arasında yalnız başına olanları izliyordu.

30 yaşında kendisi başka şehirleri düşman elinden kurtarmaya çalışırken, doğduğu şehir düşmanların eline geçti.

30 yaşında amiri, onu kendisinden uzaklaştırmak için başka göreve atanmasını sağladı. Yeni görevinde fiilen işsiz bırakıldı. Aylarca boş kaldı. 

37 yaşında böbrek hastalığından Viyanağda 2 ay hasta ve yalnız halde yattı.

37 yaşında komutan olarak yeni atandığı ordu dağıtıldı.

38 yaşında Savunma Bakanı tarafından görevinden atıldı.

38 yaşında bir toplantıda giyebileceği bir tek sivil elbisesi bile yoktu ve başkasından bir redingot ödünç aldı. Ayrıca cebinde sadece 80 lirası vardı.

38 yaşında kendisi için tutuklama kararı çıkarıldı.

38 yaşında en yakın beş arkadaşından üçü, onun Kongre temsil heyetine üye olmaması için oy kullandı.

39 yaşında idam cezasına çarptırıldı

Sonra ne mi oldu?

42 yaşında Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Cumhurbaşkanı oldu!

İüİMİZDEN BİRİ?!

Okuduğunuz öykü efsanevi lider Mustafa Kemal Atatürkğe aittir. 

şimdi düşünün, sizin başarılı olmanızı engelleyen ama Atatürkğün karşısına çıkmamış bir engel var mı?

Başarınızın önündeki engel ne? 

Paranız mı yok? 

Atatürkğün de yoktu! 

Sağlığınız mı bozuk? 

Atatürkğün de bozuktu! 

üevrenizde sizi çekemeyenler mi var? 

Atatürkğün de vardı! 

Bazı yakın arkadaşlarınız sizi arkadan mı vurdu? 

Atatürkğü de vurdular! 

Aileniz çok zengin değil miydi? 

Atatürkğünki de değildi! 

Amirleriniz hakkınızı mı yiyor? 

Atatürkğünkini de yemişlerdi! 

Sizden daha beceriksiz ama hırslı insanlar, sizden daha hızlı yükselip size amirlik mi yapıyor? Atatürkğün de başına gelmişti! 

Geçmişte bazı denemelerinizde başarısız mı oldunuz? 

Atatürk de olmuştu! 

Hakkınızda idam fermanı çıktığı için mi başarılı olamıyorsunuz? 

Atatürkğün de başına gelmişti!

Gündelik hayatta karşılaştığımız küçük ya da büyük kişisel sorunlar büyük başarıların önünde engel değildir. 

Atatürk kişisel kurtuluş savaşı ile ülkeyi kurtarma savaşını birlikte götürebilmişti. 

Ona, ğPara yokğ dediler, ğBulunurğ dedi, ğDüşman çokğ dediler, ğYenilirğ dedi. 

Ve sonunda tüm dedikleri oldu!

Atatürkğün Gençliğe Hitabesiğnde niçin, ğVazifeye atılmak için içinde bulunduğun şartların imkan ve şeraitini düşünmeyeceksin,ğ dediğini sanırım daha iyi anladınız.

Atatürk büyük yaşamak için yapılması gerekenleri de özetlemiş: 

ğBüyüklük odur ki, hiç kimseye iltifat etmeyeceksin, hiç kimseyi aldatmayacaksın, memleket için gerçek ülkü neyse onu görecek, o hedefe yürüyeceksin. Herkes senin aleyhinde bulunacaktır, herkes seni yolundan çevirmeye çalışacaktır. İşte sen burada direneceksin. ününde sonsuz engeller yığılacaktır. Kendini büyük değil küçük, araçsız, hiç telakki edecek, kimseden yardım gelmeyeceğine inanarak o engelleri aşacaksın. Ondan sonra sana büyüksün derlerse, bunu diyenlere de güleceksin.ğ

GERİCİ / İLERİCİ

Son Padişah Vahidettinğin ğGeçmişi olmayan adamğ diye küçümsediği Mustafa Kemal Atatürkğten, Mümin Sekman, gençler için bu dersleri çıkarmış.

Her ne koşulda olursa olsun çare sizsiniz demiş.

Daha önce de yazmıştım.

Dünyada ğkahramanğlık ya da ğhainğlik diye bir müessese yok. 

Yaşadığınız olaylara veriğiniz tepkiler, sizi ya yüceltiyor ya da alçaltıyor.

Genç Mustafa Kemal bir kesimin hoşuna gitmese de hala Türk genci için örnek bir insan. 

Başlıbaşına bir başarı öyküsü!

Atatürk ise Türk devleti için hala vazgeçilmez bir kılavuz.

Ne var ki, AKP iktidarında ğgericiğler ğileriğci, ğilericiğler ğgericiğ oldu.

Duvardan, kalplerden indirilemeyen Atatürk, Kara Kuvvetleriğnin brövesinden bazı ğYeşil Ceketliğler tarafından sökülüp atıldı.

Neden söküldü?!

Niye söküldü?!

Kim adına söküldü?!

Bıraktım Atatürkğün CVğsini, Mustafa Kemal kadar hayatla mücadele etmemiş olanların, şemdinliğde ğiliştirilmiş terör provakasyonuğ karşısında yıldızları dökülenlerin, Atatürkğe dil uzatmaya ne hakları var?!

Artık Türkiye kesin olarak bir yol ayrımına gelmiştir.

Herkes tercihini ona göre yapmalı!

Atatürk Türkiyesiğnden yana mısınız yoksa Sorosğun BOP operasyonu çerçevesinde aramıza iliştirdiği Tayyip & üzkök iktidarından yana mı?!

Cevabının hızla verilmesi gereken soru işte bu soru!

Not: Mümin Sekmanğın bu kitabı herkes okuyabilsin diye 2,5 YTLğden piyasaya çıktı. 100 bin adet basıldı. üzellikle de gençlerin bu kitabı okumasını tavsiye ediyorum. 

Hayrullah Mahmud

----------

